# Trivia 1/6



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2020)

trivia 1/6
DID YOU KNOW...
The three most common languages in the world are Mandarin  Chinese, Spanish
and English


1. Which Shakespeare character lamented "What's in a name?  that which we
call a rose by any other name would smell as  sweet"?
  a. - Romeo
  b. - Juliet
  c. - Tybalt
  d. - Friar Lawrence
2. Kenny Rogers enjoyed his only solo number one US Billboard  Hot 100 single
on November 15, 1980. Which song did he put in the top  spot?
  a. - Lady
  b. - Coward of the County
  c. - Lucille
  d. - the Gambler
3. Strange words are These ; FINOCCHIO ..
  a. -  The disbelief in any claims of ultimate  knowledge
  b. - Strong feelings of embarrassment
  c. - Aromatic bulbous stem base eaten cooked or raw in  salads
  d. - An acute febrile highly contagious viral  disease
4. Who formulated the three laws governing the motions of the  planets?
  a. - Kepler
  b. - Brahe
  c. - Galileo
  d. - Copernicus
5. Which country was supplying 90 per cent of the cocaine used  in the U.S.
at the start of 2002?
6. What year saw the first State Quarter released  ?
  a. - 1998
  b. - 1999
  c. - 2000
  d. - 2001
7. What is the meaning of "Cogito Ergo Sum"?
8. President Martin Van Buren did not speak English as his  first language 
... what language was it ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Screen legend Jean Harlow died at age 26 from a botched  abortion.  Her
mother, a devout Christian Scientist, would not allow Jean to  receive proper
medical treatment, and Ms. Harlow succumbed to internal  bleeding.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - a
3. - c
4. - a
5. Colombia
6. - b
7. "I Think, Therefore I Am."
8. Dutch

CRAP !!
Jean Harlow, born Harlean Harlow Carpenter and nicknamed the  Platinum
Blonde, was a Hollywood temptress. The 1931 movie "The  Platinum Blonde" was
the perfect vehicle to bring the glamorous miss Harlow to the  attention of
the fledgling talking pictures audience. At the release of  this film, Jean
Harlow was only twenty years of age and already divorced,  something that
would come to pass on another two occasions in her short 26 -  year life.
Her death in 1937 was a controversial affair, with one school  of thought
being that her mother, a Christian scientist, would not allow  her daughter
proper medical treatment. Other possible causes of death  suggested were
alcoholism, venereal disease, a screwed up abortion and even  poison from her
platinum hair dye. Ultimately, however, it has generally been  accepted that
kidney failure was the cause of the death of an enchanting  lady who lived
her life in the fast lane.


----------

